# Fragen zum Corsair Obsidian 750D



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

Guten Tag.

Ich fang gleich mal an:

1. Was ist alles im Lieferumfang enthalten? Ist auch ein 5.25" Einbaurahmen dabei, der 3.5" HDDs aufnehmen kann?

2. Wie viel Platz hat man zwischen Mainboardplatte und Rückwand für das Kabelmanagment?

3. Wie sieht es mit dem Support bei Corsair aus? Muss das Gehäuse erst zum Versandhandel, wo man es gekauft hat oder kann man es gleich zu Corsair schicken?

4. Kann ich trotz eingebautem DVD-Laufwerk die Blende auf den Schacht "draufmachen" so dass man das DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr sieht?

Freue mich auf ein Feedback 

LG


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2014)

Hi Pseudoephedrin,

1. Lieferumfang enthält das Gehäuse und die Schrauben für das Mainboard, Netzteil und Laufwerke. Ein 5.25" auf 3.5" Rahmen ist nicht mit dabei.
2. Es sind gute 3cm Platz hinter dem Mainboarplatte
3. Garantie kann bei Bedarf auch direkt über uns abgewickelt werden. Wird in den meisten Fällen aber nicht nötig sein. Ersatzteile kann man auch direkt von uns beziehen.
4. Nein. Das geht nur mit Modifikation der Laufwerksabdeckung. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ok mit 4. kann ich leben. Hab es gerade bestellt. Ich hoffe es ist so gut wie alle sagen 

LG


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir auch für meinen privaten Rechner das 750D angeschafft und bin dem Gehäuse sehr angetan. Hast keine falsche Entscheidung getroffen! Viel Spaß damit!


----------

